# EZ Trade



## blackrabbit

I asked @cracker1397 to do a little Ezra Zion trade just to sample some of there other cigars and he generously agreed. In addition to the Sawed Off Shotgun and Sugar Cookie he added some nice bodyguards for the trip. Thank you sir, I truly appreciate the trade! 
:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

High profile sticks like EZ need bodyguards. Can’t be too careful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Hope you enjoy them. The sugar cookie is in my top 5 cigars now. So good. Wish I had more of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Great tagalongs! Jason is a stand up guy for sure.


----------



## Piper

Nice cigars. Enjoy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nicely done @cracker1397! it's not safe to leave too much air in the box!


----------



## Matt_21

Nice!


----------



## PTAaron

Nice!
What is the Oktoberfest one?


----------



## Hickorynut

Way to fire things up Junior! 😊


----------



## Cherokee98

I haven't heard of the Ezra Zion before so I went and looked them up. They seem to be quite popular and look interesting. I'll have to keep my eye out and give em a try. Nice hit @cracker1397


----------



## cracker1397

Cherokee98 said:


> I haven't heard of the Ezra Zion before so I went and looked them up. They seem to be quite popular and look interesting. I'll have to keep my eye out and give em a try. Nice hit @cracker1397


I never heard of it till I had my noob trade with @JtAv8or. He gave me several and I have enjoyed them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

PTAaron said:


> Nice!
> What is the Oktoberfest one?


It's a cigar by Quesada that I have been smoking for the last 3 or 4 years now. I used to think they were so awesome till I came to this forum and got to sample so many different sticks. They're still very good but I have about 20 left that I am slowly distributing out in trades so I can make room in humidor for others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Just got home from work and found my half of my trade with Andrew @blackrabbit. Awesome selection bro!!!
I haven't tried any of these smokes yet and I have been eyeballing that retro for quite some time. Thanks so much bud I appreciate it greatly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@blackrabbit now that's a selection for babysitting the Engine..... @cracker1397 that's some good fire eatin right there!


----------

